# HVG Parc Soleil Presentation



## disney4me (Feb 18, 2011)

Just got back from an extended weekend trip/presentation at Parc Soleil in Orlando. 

This was my first experience with HGV or any timeshare presentation for that matter. The facility was very nice. We had a 1 bedbroom king suite. Our kids stayed on the king pull out couch. 

We discussed the 4800 points 2 bedroom plan and they offered 9,600 bonus points as our signing incentive. $24,999.+ maintenance fees around $1,000.

We opted out. whew. I'm so glad I found this website.


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome to TUG!  
Before you buy anything, please do a lot of research about the systems and how they work.
You can find tons of information here!


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 18, 2011)

And as you've no doubt learned: *Do Not Buy Retail*.
There is no reason to pay full-freight, especially with
HGVC which grants resale buyers the same benefits
('cept only 'elite' status.. not worth the retail price).

But you should know that, among hotel-system TS's,
HGVC is a quality product, and as owner-friendly and
flexible as any... so you are on the right track.


----------



## Tcherniaev (Feb 27, 2011)

*resale*



disney4me said:


> Just got back from an extended weekend trip/presentation at Parc Soleil in Orlando.
> 
> This was my first experience with HGV or any timeshare presentation for that matter. The facility was very nice. We had a 1 bedbroom king suite. Our kids stayed on the king pull out couch.
> 
> ...



You were smart to opt out. I just closed on Parc Soleil resale 7,000 points. I paid $5,000 with seller covering all closings costs, and I also got 2010 points (was barely able to rescue them because transfer recorded in December).


----------

